# Goatie Triplets!



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 13, 2011)

Willow had triplets on February 10th, only one of the coldest days/nights we've had for a few weeks! :arg! It was 9-10* overnight, thankfully they were born late in the afternoon! We got them dryed and warmed up with a hair dryer and wrapped in towels warmed in the dryer. To explain the names, we have a tree theme going for our goat names.

I'm working on putting a video of them playing on Youtube, will include the link when I get it together.

Here they are 3 days old:

Crayonbox Fir, the buck







Crayonbox Holly, doe #1






Crayonbox Winterberry, doe #2


----------



## little lady (Feb 13, 2011)

There is nothing cuter(well maybe a mini foal) than a baby goat!



They are beautiful. Really love the third pic of the little doe Winterberry she sure is wildly marked.


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2011)

OH OH OH!!!! They're SO CUTE!!!!











My fav is Holly!





Congrats on your babies!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I didn't even think I liked goats but now I am in love. That first one is my favorite...........so cute.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh I really want that little buck! I am a sucker for buckskin pintos



Congratulations on your very precious babies


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2011)

Still just love that little Fir, he is just the cutest. Congrats!


----------



## ErikaS. (Feb 13, 2011)

How adorable!



Makes me excited for my does to kid next month- I have fainters


----------



## anoki (Feb 13, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww



:wub

I love Fir too!! He is absolutely adorable!!!

I miss having kids every spring



We used to have Saanans that we milked....soooo much fun!

Congrats!

~kathryn


----------



## Miniv (Feb 13, 2011)

TOO TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!



:wub


----------



## Reble (Feb 13, 2011)

They are so so cute, now when I had triplets had to bottle feed one.

How are you making out? Just wondering how they do with out bottle feeding.

thanks.


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG...totally ADORABLE!! That little buck is my favorite!!


----------



## Fanch (Feb 14, 2011)

Awwwwww, so cute....want one...so bad now!!!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 14, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I sure think they are adorable! Make me late cleaning stalls in the evening, because I have to stop and hold them all!





Reble, this same doe had triplets last year and I didn't have to bottle feed any of them, so I don't think I will need to this time either. I'm keeping an eye on them, but so far she's had plenty. The Nigerian is a miniature dairy breed, so they usually have more than enough milk!


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh -- they are SO CUTE!!! I especially love those colors on the little buck



:wub


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG! They are precious! I didn't know goats came in buckskin pinto!lol


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 14, 2011)

_There just as precious as can be...._


----------



## Stef (Feb 14, 2011)

Sooo cute! Really love Winterberry!!

I can't wait our nigerians start kidding next month.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG what cuties! So adorable!


----------



## LAminiatures (Feb 14, 2011)

They are adorable. I went to exchange some dusty hay to the farmer last week. And ended up with two kids. I think they are mixed breed goats. Well the farmer told me he had 6 of them freeze to death so I couldn't resist. They are so funny to watch. My husband was giving me faces when I told him he had to do the noon bottle but he can't fool me he is a sucker just like me.

Thanks for the pictures they are adorable


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG they are the cutest darlings i've ever seem

love the little buck too


----------



## Shari (Feb 15, 2011)

They are adorable, congrats!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Adorable pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 16, 2011)

Adorable!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Here is the link to the video of the goats playing:


----------



## Connie P (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Those are the cutest kids! I LOVE THEM! All of them!


----------



## chandab (Feb 19, 2011)

OMG! They are too cute. And, what a size perspective... The chicken is bigger than the kids.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Feb 19, 2011)

Too adorable! My goat was ultrasounded with triplets (due April 22) but they won't be that cute - she's a Saanen, and the kids are going back to the breeder. Deenie thinks I'm her daughter anyway, and I'll be milking her. I'm pretty sure it'll be harder for me to give up the babies than it will be for Deenie - after all, she'll still have ME!



She protects me from the dogs and the horses!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 19, 2011)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Too adorable! My goat was ultrasounded with triplets (due April 22) but they won't be that cute - she's a Saanen, and the kids are going back to the breeder. Deenie thinks I'm her daughter anyway, and I'll be milking her. I'm pretty sure it'll be harder for me to give up the babies than it will be for Deenie - after all, she'll still have ME!
> 
> 
> 
> She protects me from the dogs and the horses!


How exciting, but it will be hard to give up the babies! I do miss having goat's milk, I tried to milk my Nigerian doe last year, but she was having none of that! They are a lot more independant! My sister bought an Alpine doeling last year, so maybe next year we will have a goat to milk.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2011)

They are so darn cute! I want all three! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That video is one of the cutest things I have ever seen! They are all adorable!

Barbara


----------

